

A map of the most influential thinkers in History and how they are connected. - zackbigdog
http://www.fireoneout.com/post/29096276413/a-map-of-the-most-influential-thinkers-in-history

======
nry
Source: [http://griffsgraphs.com/2012/07/03/graphing-every-idea-in-
hi...](http://griffsgraphs.com/2012/07/03/graphing-every-idea-in-history/)

It is fascinating to me that comedians are included in this list. Perhaps
because who they are influenced by is readily available information. It would
be fascinating to see one of these tailored to specific communities such as
scientists, business or politics.

